# Filling holes in vise parts with epoxy



## ARC-170 (Nov 17, 2020)

I have a Kurt vise that has a few divots in it from 40 or more years of use. I do not want to pay a welder to fill them since they are not structural, just cosmetic. I thought I would use JB Weld epoxy. Anyone see any issues with this? The color won't match exactly, but it will be close. 



Three flaws are shown. The one on the left is on the jaw and I won't repair this one since it's going to undergo clamping forces. The middle one on the same piece will be repaired, as will the one on the right on the movable jaw. There is also a hole that is out of the frame on the right piece that I will fill.

BTW, vise jaws are $77 each and the movable jaw is $490. I've had cast iron welded and its about $40 per weld. Then I would have to grind down the welds with a surface grinder.


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 17, 2020)

ARC-170 said:


> I have a Kurt vise that has a few divots in it from 40 or more years of use. I do not want to pay a welder to fill them since they are not structural, just cosmetic. I thought I would use JB Weld epoxy. Anyone see any issues with this? The color won't match exactly, but it will be close.
> 
> View attachment 344529
> 
> ...


I think you should leave it jb weld will make it look bad and welding could cause distortion so leave it be and a machinist who has never scared a vise is a lair I would leave it be.


----------



## brino (Nov 17, 2020)

I have seen pictures of it done here somewhere.
I believe powdered metal was put into the epoxy during mixing and the colour match was really good.

I'll post back with a link if I find the thread.....

-brino


----------



## tq60 (Nov 17, 2020)

Let it be.

They are reminders to be careful.

If you must, and you have bench grinder then by it should be grinding dust that is whatever you have ground upon.

A magnet will pick up ferrous and washing with acetone before mixing onto epoxy.

Use good stuff, mix well with the grinding and apply.

On the mill table it is useful, not so much on a vice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Nov 17, 2020)

Live with it, blame it on others!


----------



## hman (Nov 17, 2020)

If you have a sandblaster, mask around the areas where you want to put the JB Weld, and give them a light "tooth."  This will help the JB adhere.  I've made numerous assemblies with JB on sandblasted (VERY fine alumina grit, using a mini sandblaster) surfaces.  It's almost good enough to be called a "poor man's weld job."  And unlike welding, it works with dissimilar materials, such as aluminum to copper.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 18, 2020)

Go for it- JB weld to the rescue!  Use some heat to cure it, it will be stronger.  Put a light bulb nearby for 3-4 hours.  About 120 degrees F
I've made numerous repairs with JB- it's handy stuff. You can also experiment with adding metal shavings for even more hardness
-Mark


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 18, 2020)

I have a drill press that came out of a high school shop class.  It features a smile of shame (actually more of a Glasgow smile) that I'd really rather have as a flat surface, so one of these days I'll fill it and mill it using J-B.  I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 18, 2020)

Use the original JB, not the quick set. Mike


----------



## lens42 (Nov 18, 2020)

I got a free Kurt with lots of drill marks everywhere. I JB Welded it and stoned it all flat, It seems to be fine, though all the divots were surrounded by real metal - no open corners or edges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldiron (Nov 18, 2020)

Wash out the divots well with brake cleaner. Have a good scrape round inside them with a sharp point to remove any swarf. Overfill slightly with JB weld and leave to dry for 24 hours. A light file and stone and it will be fine. I did this on a 6" Jones & Shipman vise and it came out very well.
regards


----------



## ARC-170 (Nov 19, 2020)

So far it's 3 against, 7 for it. I put some JB Weld and mixed in some shavings from the metal bandsaw on it this afternoon so we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## ARC-170 (Nov 20, 2020)

I filed and sanded it down:


The left arrow points to the hole I filled. The right arrow points to a corner. I mixed bandsaw shavings in with the JB Weld (I used the quick set). The color is actually a little darker than the surrounding metal and you can see them better in person. I wet-sanded with 400 grit. More of the surface imperfections came out. Note the circle and all the squiggly lines. Adds character.


----------



## brino (Nov 20, 2020)

ARC-170 said:


> More of the surface imperfections came out.



Camouflage for your repairs!
-brino


----------

